# Where does this part go



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Just by chance, does anyone know where this black cover goes? '68 GTO Convertible
My best guess is that it is behind the rear seat, covering the mechanics of the soft top?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I would say yes
as there is no other part on my converts that use that size n shape of material


1968 gto convertible well liner - Google Search


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you! That helps!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

be nice to your tail light housings layin there ,,,,

R U getting a little spring fever and doin some tinkering ??


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

We are on the home straight of a restoration. Rust and paint work is done. Unfortunately the shop starting the work is not the same as the one finishing it...We got some boxes of parts and are looking where it goes to....
The longer story (use deepl.com for translation): Wenn der Restaurator keine gute Wahl war....


----------

